# Not a typical Brag



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Today was the first day of Manners 101 class and I must admit, I was truly impressed with the Huntsville (AL) Obedience Training Club. It was just for orientation, no dogs till next week, and I think I really found a great class. It's a clicker based training program, heavy on treat and praise. The instructors made everyone feel at home, and were excited with the task of teaching all of us how to train our dogs. There are only 9 of us in the class, and the dogs range from a Japanese chin (had to google to see what they looked like) to a Great Pyrenese. Bear should have no problem becoming the teachers pet and head of the class, after all, he IS a GSD! I can't wait till next week to let my boy shine!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Sounds great!! I wish you many years of happy training together!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Cool, sounds like an awesome class!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Sounds like you found a great place!

It's always nice when you find an instructor who knows their stuff and who is there to help!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds pretty cool! Right now I'm doing clicker training with Akbar on the basics, of course I've known this trainer for a long time.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You know..... I love Huntsville and would love it if they transferred me to Redstone. 

I have heard good things about that club from folks that I know that have gone to trails there.

I have no doubt that Bear will be teacher's pet.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

My brother was in the Army back in the 80's. He did his basic training at Fort Dix, New Jersey, then was stationed at Redstone. His unit buds asked him if he was a senators son or something! HA HA!


----------

